# Looks like a suicide-terrorist thing to me



## Gunz (May 14, 2018)

_"...the evidence suggests Captain Zaharie Ahmad Shah executed a careful series of manoeuvres to evade detection and ensure the plane disappeared in a remote location..."_


MH370 captain 'deliberately evaded radar' during final moments of doomed flight


----------



## SpitfireV (May 14, 2018)

Suicide definitely but there's no evidence of terrorism.


----------



## CDG (May 14, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Suicide definitely but there's no evidence of terrorism.


There were 239 people on board. You think it was only about suicide?


----------



## SpitfireV (May 14, 2018)

CDG said:


> There were 239 people on board. You think it was only about suicide?



So what? Give me even some kind of circumstantial evidence and I'll accept it as a possibility. The Luftwings guy did the same thing.


----------



## CQB (May 14, 2018)

I’d agree it’s suicide. Of all the information that’s come to light regarding this mystery, there’s not much in the pilots background to indicate he was a jundi.


----------



## Topkick (May 14, 2018)

It was at least a murder-suicide. Suicide defined is the act of taking ones own life, which he could've done without killing the passengers. There must be a motive for taking them down with him.


----------



## Centermass (May 14, 2018)




----------



## AWP (May 14, 2018)

To call it terorism we'd need some evidence that was his motivation. Why go to all of that trouble and not leave a "death to the Infidels" note or something?

Some people are just crazy.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 15, 2018)

AWP said:


> To call it terorism we'd need some evidence that was his motivation. Why go to all of that trouble and not leave a "death to the Infidels" note or something?
> 
> Some people are just crazy.



That's my thinking. Also to add: Noone from any of the groups took credit and why would he fly it into the ocean? If it were an attack you'd think he would fly it into a target of some kind- he flew out of KL after all and Singapore isn't far away. 

No, to my mind this wasn't terrorism.


----------



## SaintKP (May 15, 2018)

Crazy is as crazy does.

Sometimes a person thinks its god talking, other times it's because they can't handle what life throws at them. As long as the world keeps turning people will do crazy inexplicable shit we can't explain or understand.


----------



## CQB (May 17, 2018)

This aired recently & the pilot was pretty cunning with his evasion.


----------



## DA SWO (May 17, 2018)

We need to regulate pilots and make a law that says crashing a fully loaded plane is illegal.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 17, 2018)

What if instead we limited the number of passengers to 10?


----------



## CQB (May 17, 2018)

All valid propositions.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 21, 2019)

Update from the Atlantic, it's a wild read.  Very detailed: What Really Happened to Malaysia’s Missing Airplane


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 21, 2019)

CDG said:


> There were 239 people on board. You think it was only about suicide?



Germanwings Flight 9525 Crash


----------



## Gunz (Jun 26, 2019)

Some suicidal shitheads are too yellow to go into the nether region alone so they gotta take others along for the ride.

And if you want your family to get some insurance money you don't broadcast your intent or yell Allah Akbar.

FedEx flight 705

Federal Express Flight 705 - Wikipedia


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 26, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Some suicidal shitheads are too yellow to go into the nether region alone so they gotta take others along for the ride.
> 
> And if you want your family to get some insurance money you don't broadcast your intent or yell Allah Akbar.
> 
> ...


Ummm... Wow.

LL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 13, 2022)

Update - 

Debris Find Sheds New Light on MH370's Final Moments - Airline Ratings

MH370’s final moments have been brought into sharp focus with the discovery of a new piece of debris, giving major clues to the final tragic moments of the Boeing 777 that was lost in 2014 with all 239 aboard.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 13, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Update -
> 
> Debris Find Sheds New Light on MH370's Final Moments - Airline Ratings
> 
> MH370’s final moments have been brought into sharp focus with the discovery of a new piece of debris, giving major clues to the final tragic moments of the Boeing 777 that was lost in 2014 with all 239 aboard.



Pretty much supports the idea of a suicidal pilot.


----------

